# Starting a 10G planted tank



## BriFran9 (Sep 4, 2006)

So i have had a 10 gallon freshwater tank for about 5 months now, currently its decorated with fake plants. over the past few weeks ive been doing reasearch about live plants and ive decided to start using real plants in my tank. I just purchased 2 new light bulbs and a small CO2 system.


CO2 system:
https://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=6318&N=2004+113779


Lights (i bought 2 of the Coralife Colormax bulbs):
https://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=9870&N=2004+113346

The lights CO2 system should arrive to my house sometime at the end of the week, im hoping by thursday. anyway i was wondering what type of plants would be best to use in my tank. I dont want any hard to grow/take care of plants, just plants that are easy to take care of. also if anyone has any tips please let me know


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

You'll need to stick with low tech, low light plants. CO2 isn't necessary really at that low of a light level, but it certainly won't hurt. Go to www.plantgeek.net and take a look at their list of low light plants.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2006)

I have had the same amount of light as you have, on my 10g for awhile, so I'll tell ya what plants have worked for me.

Bacopa caroliniana (grows fast)
Crypts-wendtii, petchii, lutea
Corkscrew vallisneria (gets a bit too tall)
Java fern
Anubias (I'd stick to smaller ones like nana)
Anacharis
Dwarf sagitteria

I have been able to grow medium light plants in this tank, even though you need more watts over smaller tanks. I have no CO2 and only fertilize maybe once every 2 weeks with Flourish, Flourish Excel, and Potassium.

I would go low on the stem plants because they will keep you trimming all the time. If you want low tech, I'd stick to Crypts, Anubias, Java Fern, and Dwarf Sagittaria. All those grow pretty slow.

Good luck!


----------

